# Circuit Class Stations



## Art (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,
As part of a fitness course,
I have to devise and conduct a group circuit class with two other students.
I have been given the task of setting up six stations consisting entirely of upper body work,
while the other two setup stations for core, and lower body.

Each of the six stations I produce are to be used for two minute intervals each,
and then there will be two minutes of cardio before the clients continue on to
the next six stations (legs or core).

Anyone have some radical ideas for two minute exercises that could last two minutes?
For example, pushups are out, because few clients could continue for two minutes,
but I don't want to be stuck on entirely dumbbell work either.

Any ideas appreciated...


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 28, 2009)

Whos goddam idea is this shit? the instructor's? some book's?

6 for upper and two for lower?  great.  

Is this nonstop?

fuck it needs to be mostly compounds.  push then pull, db bench, rows, goblet squats,press, maybe someone could get away with decent quality calf raises through all of this as well but if you only get two stations for lower I wouldnt bother.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 28, 2009)

Writing a generic program like that for a multitude of people is just stupid. Everybody has different levels of fitness, different body nuisances etc. You say some people can't do push ups, well maybe push ups are exactly what some of these folks need to increase shoulder/scapular stabilization.

Its really a stupid exercise if you ask me, i would just pick a balanced (in terms of push/pull etc) program and go with it. Sticking with compounds of course.


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2009)

Consider complexes. 

Got Built? » Superior(ity) Complex(es)


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 28, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Whos goddam idea is this shit? the instructor's? some book's?
> 
> 6 for upper and two for lower?  great.
> 
> ...



i think he meant the other two students set up the core and lower stations not two stations, so prolly 6 for each


----------



## Art (Feb 2, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> i think he meant the other two students set up the core and lower stations not two stations, so prolly 6 for each



I forgot to check this.. was in such a hurry, but that's right.
It was six exercises each section with two minutes cardio between each section.


> Writing a generic program like that for a multitude of people is just stupid.


It's still an irregular circuit class, but since when does every individual have a different program in a group class?
Doesn't that defy the definition of a group class?


----------

